# Lamp auger



## Graybeard (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm told it's also called a shell auger. https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/65/5330/Turners-Select-3-8"-Lamp-Auger?term=lamp auger

Wondering if anyone had a video of how to sharpen such a tool? I tried mine to drill through a rolling pin and it simply wouldn't cut at all.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 4, 2015)

Graybeard said:


> I'm told it's also called a shell auger. https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/65/5330/Turners-Select-3-8"-Lamp-Auger?term=lamp auger
> 
> Wondering if anyone had a video of how to sharpen such a tool? I tried mine to drill through a rolling pin and it simply wouldn't cut at all.



I'll be interested to see that, I'm still using an antique bit that's about 2 feet long that came with a pile of Brace and Bit stuff I bought.


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 4, 2015)

Sounds like a road trip is in order. Good time to get away from the shop for a day.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 4, 2015)

Graybeard said:


> Sounds like a road trip is in order. Good time to get away from the shop for a day.



If you're talking about road tripping my way, I'm out of the shop starting 8am tomorrow until sometime on Monday


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 5, 2015)

Maybe down the line - have to take you for a piece of pie at that spot down the street.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 5, 2015)

Shees, that's a lot of $$ for a drill bit, it should be self drilling for that price. I'm thinking you must have got a defective one, or you had your lathe in reverse....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 5, 2015)

You might get good information from the folks at Craft Supplies USA -- I think several folks there are turners, they might know if these are shipped sharp and/or how to sharpen them yourself.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 5, 2015)

David you can make a longer bit by brazing or welding your favorite style bit onto a length of steel. I made a 13' (yes 13 foot) drill bit for a timber framer one time. That was taking it to the extreme but all I did was weld the bit onto a 12' section of 3/4" black pipe and welded the hex portion of the bit to one end and the cutting head with the other half shaft to the other end. You can do this on a much smaller scale - the critical part is getting everything lined up perfectly.


----------



## kweinert (Nov 5, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I made a 13' (yes 13 foot) drill bit



This was to make a lamp from that tree you felled with the 20 foot chainsaw blade, right?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 5, 2015)

kweinert said:


> This was to make a lamp from that tree you felled with the 20 foot chainsaw blade, right?



Actually was for running electrical up to a second story in Troy Aikmen's hunting cabin in east Texas but it could have worked for a lamp lol.


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 6, 2015)

Who is Troy Aikmen? lol

Ya well, since I got it I've quit drinkin and bowling on Tuesday nights. 

I've never seen a bit sharpened this way, anyone know the history of it, or the why?


----------

